# pop up blinds??any suggestions?



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

well, after drowning in the rain and wet this morning,I'm going to look for a popup blind! any body got any suggestions?? what's the best?? easiest to carry and setup??waterproof??prices?


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I have an Ameristep outhouse type. I love it, it is plenty waterproof and very well camouflaged. The only drawback to this style is that I do not see any way someone could use it for hunting with a compound bow. I use a crossbow and it is great for that and for guns.

I believe wal-mart has a few ground blinds on sale right now.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a camo umbrella made to attach above your stand. It works really well, unless the wind is blowing hard. It has an adjustable strap that attaches around the tree and is shaped so that the water doesn't leak all over you. It's a little loud sitting under it, but the deer do not seem to mind. I've had deer pass right under me and never notice and I even harvested a decent buck with my bow @ 15 yards while using it. I got it as a gift, but I'm sure Cabelas, Bass Pro, etc.. would carry them, and they would be much cheaper than a blind.

Just a thought.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i have an ameristep to takes about 10 seconds to set up and same to take it down we have 3 up at camp i like the camo pattern with the brown in it it will dissapear i had a hard time finding it when my buddy put them out the first time i tried to take it down i could not figure out how to twist it back into shape took me about an hr in the living room to figure it out  .................jim


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I have the outhouse and you can get them at WallyWorld for $50.00. Thet are nice but like Onion said they are hard to pop a shot off with a compound or what I use a recurve. I got the doghouse last night and will be using it for my recurve. Both are great for a crossbow or gun. I also have the umbrella that Fish n Fool was talking about. I never used it and will sell it to you for $15.00.............Rich


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Is it legal to hunt in a ground blind for gun season? Since I would think they need to see the orange hat or vest.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I just put my orange vest over the top of the blind. Doesn't seem to bug the deer.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Ameri.. something doghouse pop up blind. works good. It is a pain to pack up for the first couple trys. I finally went on their website to figure how to properly pack up and it's now a breeze to use.
ski


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes you can use them ground blinds for gun season. Ameristep has a orange top you can buy for them for like $35.00 or do what Onion said and place a vest over the top or go to a fabric store and buy some orange fabric and velcro and put a piece of orange cloth on each wall and you should be fine...............Rich


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i would not hunt out of one during gun season on public land they are hard to see..............jim


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

thanks guys!!! i just gota catalog outa the mailbox,sportsman guide has a pop up for 40 bucks,says 68 in. square by 78 in tall?big enuff for bows??about 5 ft by 6 ft or so,has 4 windows.will check it out, after yu pay shipping might not be a good buy? thanks again!


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey rac thats the same as the Ameristep Outhouse. If you got a short compound with a short draw you'll be ok, or if you have a crossbow. I have the Outhouse and its hard to shoot a recurve out of. I just got the doghouse blind last night and it will do the trick..................Rich


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

hey rich, they have another advertised that comes to apoint [like a teepee?] its taller,called a pro series magnum popup? is that the "doghouse"?


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Are the blinds on page 5 in the Sportmans Guide Hunting catalog ? If yes you want the one that is not the teepee style. The teepee style is just like Ameristeps Outhouse. The rounded style is just like the doghouse.Its 60 square and 68 tall. The teepee style is 68 square and 78 tall but the 68 square is just at the bottom and it loses its size going to the top. Spend the $60.00 and get the rounded style. Bass Pro Shop has the Doghouse for $80.00. Your saving $10.00 which includes shipping and there the same blind. I set up my outhouse up the first day of bow season and 45 minues later I had 2 does 5 yards in front of me and all I did was put it in front of an over hanging tree. Ok I wrote a book here so I hope I helped you in some way............Rich


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I am setting up my Doghouse tomorrow morning and will let you know how it went.................Rich


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

I have the brickhouse and really love it......very similar to the double bull blinds but much cheaper...it has the hub system that bows the walls out......plenty of room for 2 people of which I hope to take my 9 yr. old with me......I'm gonna leave mine out a few weeks in my backyard woods to hunt.......once it gets cold, windy and wet I don't care for treestands too much......may even get a heater for it too.....last year I watch my cold wet buddy perch high in a stand freezen while I was nice and comfy in mine blind.....it really is the way to hunt in Nov. when the leaves are gone and you can really see from the ground. P.S. ,........just saw that my walmart has some Brickhouse's on clearance for only $ 99.......this blind was listed a as best buy in Archery news Mag.......if ya seen a doulbe bull......these look just like it.......these are the most prefer style blind and its really much nicer than the doghouse....plenty of room to draw your bow.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I sat my Doghouse blind up this morning but didn't see anything due to the high winds and rain. Going back out Monday...................Rich


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a Penthouse and a doghouse. Both are just fine. I am a big dude and so the Outhouse model is too confining for me. If I were normal size then I am sure it would be fine. But, the doghouse is the one to have if you are out with it remote for a week or less. The doghouse is just built better too. The Penthouse takes more work....it's much taller and wider, more limbs to trim, more ground to clear, heavier. Not as durable. But boy is it roomy. Enough to stretch out an stay for a day or two. I have a deluxe rocker chair in it, so once inside comfort is max and like the bozz said, warm.

I really think that Ameristep and the other manufacturers could have made something alot more durable though. The prices are high enough to support 20 year life, but they are getting away with 2-3 year life. Of course, I leave mine in the field for the whole season, and left them out all year this past year. One is ruined, but the newer one is still like new after a year in the field.

The new Penthouse model that I have includes the see-through/shoot-through screens and also the scent control windows. The scent control windows are pretty stupid. It is just a fragile cellophane plastic. A deer would have to walk right up beside it in order to see through the window well enough to shoot....very hard to see through. The shoot-through windows (screen only) are excellent (freegin' awesome) for seeing out of and for keeping undetected. But if hunter orange time (gun week), then I have been ID'd from 150 yards at ground level with hunter orange inside the blind. 

I have not tried to shoot through one of these screen windows yet. I'll bet that the range of accuracy is greatly reduced. Has anyone else ever verified shot accuracy through these screens?


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I was wondering te same thing King. Sure your broadhead will go through with no problem, but what about the fletching ?????? I don't think I'll try to shoot an arrow threw mine, just open the window and I'll shoot threw that............Rich


----------

